# "Sich etwas" + Verb (sich etwas essen, trinken)



## MrMagoo

Gerade habe ich Kajjos Beitrag gelesen, er schreibt:

""...vielleicht machen wir uns morgen auch mal welche..."


---> Das erinnert mich an ein ähnliches Phänomen: ich werde dauernd ungläubig angeguckt, wenn ich z.B. sage:

a) "_Ich bin so hungrig, ich eß mir jetzt ein Butterbrot!_"
---> _Ich esse mir etwas_??

b) "_Den ganzen Morgen war ich unterwegs, jetzt trinke ich mir einen schönen Kaffee!_"
---> _Ich trinke mir einen Kaffee_?!

c) "_Ihr seid ja ganz außer Atem, trinkt euch erstmal einen Sprudel!_"

Mir ist es selbst nie wirklich aufgefallen, aber viele Leute hier in meiner Region sagen das, in meiner Familie kenne ich das eigentlich fast nur so.
Dennoch scheinen viele meiner Mitmenschen diese Bildung nicht zu kennen und sind erstaunt, wenn sie sie aus meinem Munde hören... Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Benutzt ihr essen und trinken auch schonmal reflexiv oder ist euch diese Bildungsweise auch fremd?!

Viele Grüße
-MrMagoo


----------



## FloVi

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Benutzt ihr essen und trinken auch schonmal reflexiv
> 
> *Nein, nie.*
> 
> oder ist euch diese Bildungsweise auch fremd?!
> 
> *Völlig fremd.*


----------



## Lykurg

Nie so verwendet, nie gehört.

Das inspirierende "mir etwas zu Essen _machen_" natürlich schon.


----------



## Stefanie1976

Ich kenne und benutze es auch... vielleicht ist es regional? Ich komme vom Niederrhein...


----------



## MrMagoo

Stefanie1976 said:


> Ich kenne und benutze es auch... vielleicht ist es regional? Ich komme vom Niederrhein...



Ahh... da bin ich (und meine Sippschaft) also doch nicht ganz allein mit dieser Wendung! 
Ich komme aus Ostwestfalen, also doch schon eine größere Region, wenn sie denn zusammenhängend ist. 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## jester.

Ja, das scheint wohl NRW-typisch zu sein. Hier isst/trinkt man sich mal öfter was.

Das ist eine Art Verniedlichung bzw. soll bedeuten, dass man mit Genuss isst/trinkt.


----------



## jazyk

> Das ist eine Art Verniedlichung bzw. soll bedeuten, dass man mit Genuss isst/trinkt.


Ich schließe mich deiner Meinung an.  Als ich diese Konstruktion sah, fiel mir sofort _Me he comido una pera, Mi sono mangiato_ _una pera_ usw. ein.


----------



## Stefanie1976

MrMagoo said:


> Ich komme aus Ostwestfalen, also doch schon eine größere Region, wenn sie denn zusammenhängend ist.


 

HiHi... wie nett politisch korrekt ;-)


----------



## Ralf

Also, ich werde *mir* dann eine ordentliche Portion Spaghetti aglio olio machen, aber essen werde ich sie *mir* nicht . Allerdings ist bei uns hin und wieder folgende Redewendung zu hören:

"Daran esse ich *mir* nichts ab" ... soll heißen: "Na, so gut schmeckt das nun auch wieder nicht".

Ralf


----------



## MrMagoo

Stefanie1976 said:


> HiHi... wie nett politisch korrekt ;-)


 
Das war _allein_ auf das Sprachgebiet bezogen, ehrlich!!


----------



## Stefanie1976

MrMagoo said:


> Das war _allein_ auf das Sprachgebiet bezogen, ehrlich!!


 

Ich habe Dich schon richtig verstanden... ich konnte nur nicht wiederstehen. Ich bin Lokalpatriot ;-)


----------



## Jana337

Stefanie1976 said:


> Ich habe Dich schon richtig verstanden


Ich nicht.  Etwas off-topic, aber könnte jemand eine kurze Erklärung beisteuern? 

Jana


----------



## Stefanie1976

Jana337 said:


> Ich nicht.  Etwas off-topic, aber könnte jemand eine kurze Erklärung beisteuern?
> 
> Jana


 
Als ich sagte, dass ich vom Niederrhein komme, sagte er, dass er als Ostwestfale aus dem "gleichen" Gebiet kommt... wir Niederrheiner hoeren das nicht gerne ;-) Deshalb hat er dazugefuegt, dass er es auf das sprachliche Gebiet bezogen hat.


----------



## heidita

Ich esse _mir _auch etwas, und trinke _mir_ natürlich etliche Tassen Kaffee täglich.


----------



## Kajjo

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> _Ich esse mir etwas_?
> _Ich trinke mir einen Kaffee_?!



Nein, noch nie so gehört oder verwendet, aber natürlich sofort verständlich. Das muß sehr regional sein

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:


> Das muß sehr regional sein



Hoffentlich bleibt es das auch. 

Übrigens, ich komme aus dem Münsterland und es ist mir dennoch nicht geläufig. Vielleicht schafft ihr es ja noch, das geographisch einzugrenzen.


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Nein, noch nie so gehört oder verwendet, aber natürlich sofort verständlich. Das muß sehr regional sein
> 
> Kajjo


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Diese Wendung ist in meinem Gebiet (noch?) nicht verbreitet.


----------



## heidita

jazyk said:


> Ich schließe mich deiner Meinung an. Als ich diese Konstruktion sah, fiel mir sofort _Me he comido una pera, Mi sono mangiato_ _una pera_ usw. ein.


 
Eigentlich nicht daselbe, Jazyk, denn sowohl in Spanisch als auch in Italienisch gibt es die reflexive Form der Verben. In Deutsch gibt es _sich essen_ (eigentlich) nicht.

Obwohl man in einem Fall das Verb doch anwenden konnte. Habt Ihr nicht von dem _Kanibalen von_ ...gehört? Er ass einen Menschen, der sich zur Verfügung gestellt hatte. Das Unglaublichste an der Geshicht war, dass das erste Stück von dem "Opfer" mitgegessen wurde. Also hier würde dann zuftreffen: Ich ass mir mein Bein. Findet Ihr nicht?


----------



## Lykurg

Nein, finde ich nicht, denn das hat mit dem reflexiven Gebrauch doch nichts zu tun. "Ich aß mein (eigenes) Bein" reicht hier völlig aus.


----------



## FloVi

Lykurg said:


> Nein, finde ich nicht, denn das hat mit dem reflexiven Gebrauch doch nichts zu tun.



Das wäre aber eine interessante Konstellation:

Ich trinke mir einen Kaffe.
Ich esse mir eine Stulle.
Ich esse mir mich.


----------



## FloVi

Ürbigens: Ihr seid fies! Es gibt natürlich einen in ganz Deutschland bekannten und verwendeten Standardsatz mit diesem reflexiven Gebrauch eines (getrennten) Verbs. Doch der ist nicht jugendfrei und schwirrt mir jetzt ständig in der Birne rum. Dafür komme ich in die Hölle.


----------



## Lykurg

Ich biß mir auf die Zunge.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:


> Ürbigens: Ihr seid fies! Es gibt natürlich einen in ganz Deutschland bekannten und verwendeten Standardsatz mit diesem reflexiven Gebrauch eines (getrennten) Verbs. Doch der ist nicht jugendfrei und schwirrt mir jetzt ständig in der Birne rum. Dafür komme ich in die Hölle.


 
Wenn er dir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf geht, ist das schade. Lass ihn mal raus und teile deine Gedanken mit uns.


----------



## Henryk

Whodunit said:


> Wenn er dir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf geht, ist das schade. Lass ihn mal raus und teile deine Gedanken mit uns.


Ist das nicht offensichtlich?


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:


> Ist das nicht offensichtlich?


 
Klar ist es das, aber vielleicht denken wir auch an unterschiedliche Verben? 

Nee, Spaß beiseite, wie wäre es mit folgender Konstruktion: "_sich einen bechern_"? Das kann man in Bezug auf Partys oft genug hören.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:


> Nee, Spaß beiseite, wie wäre es mit folgender Konstruktion: "_sich einen bechern_"? Das kann man in Bezug auf Partys oft genug hören.



Das funktioniert auch mit "trinken", hat aber die konkrete Bedeutung, dass man sich die Birne zuschüttet.


----------



## Kajjo

Essen und trinken treten nicht reflexiv auf, aber etliche nah verwandte Verben. Mir fallen folgende Beispiele für den reflexiven Gebrauch ein:

"Sie hat sich ganz schön viel Winterspreck angefressen."
"Er hat sich einen Rausch angetrunken."
"Er hat sich Mut angetrunken."

Kajjo

PS
Vielleicht ist meine Phantasie heute abend nicht blühend genug, aber Flovis nicht jugendfreier Satz will mir nicht einfallen.


----------

